# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Dr. Devlet Bahçeli Kimdir?

## ceyda

130226_bahceli_hlarge_devlet.jpg
1948 yılında Osmaniye'de doğdu. Yörede Fettahoğulları olarak bilinen geniş bir Türkmen ailesine mensuptur. İlk öğrenimini Osmaniye'de, orta öğrenimini İstanbul'da tamamlayan Dr. BAHÇELİ, üniversite öğrenimini Ankara İktisadi ve Ticari Bilimler Akademisinde yapmıştır.

Dr. BAHÇELİ, başlangıcından itibaren Ülkücü Hareket'in her kademesinde görevler üstlenerek Büyük Ülkü Davası'na hizmet etti. Dr. BAHÇELİ, 1967 yılında Ankara İktisadi ve Ticari İlimler Akademisinde öğrenci iken Ülkü Ocağı Kurucusu ve yöneticisi olarak görev aldı. 1970-1971 yıllarında Türkiye Milli Talebe Federasyonu Genel Sekreterliği görevlerinde bulundu. Dr. Bahçeli, bir yandan aktif olarak Ülkücü Hareket'te yeralırken, diğer yandan da ilmi alandaki çalışmalarını devam ettirmiştir.

1972 yılından itibaren Ankara İktisadi ve Ticari İlimler akademisi ve bağlı Yüksek Okullarda İktisat Bölümü asistanı olarak görev almıştır. Dr. BAHÇELİ, yine 1970'li yıllarda Ülkücü Maliyeciler ve İktisatçılar Derneği'nin (ÜMİD-BİR) kurucularından, Üniversite Akademi ve Yüksekokullar Asistanları Derneği'nin (ÜNAY) kurucularından ve Genel Başkanlarındandır. İyi derecede İngilizce bilen Dr. Devlet BAHÇELİ, Gazi Üniversitesi Sosyal Bilimler Enstitüsü'nde İktisat Doktorası yapmış ve aynı üniversitenin İktisadi ve İdari Bilimler Fakültesi İktisat Politikasında Ana Bilim Dalı'nda 1987 yılına kadar öğretim üyeliği görevini sürdürmüştür.

Dr. BAHÇELİ yine bu süre içerisinde Türk-İslam alemi, Türkiye ve Dünya Ekonomisi, Türk Tarihi ve Dış Politika konularıyla ilgilenmiş ve bu alanlarda çalışmalar yapmıştır. 12 Eylül 1980 darbesinden sonra cezaevlerine doldurulan MHP ve Ülkücü kuruluşların yöneticileri ile mensuplarının haklı davalarının her platformda savunulmasında takdirle karşılanan çalışmalarda bulunmuştur.

Ülkücü kadroların yetişmesinde önemli görevler de üstlenen Dr. BAHÇELİ, Başbuğ Alparslan TÜRKEŞ tarafından göreve çağırılması üzerine 17 Nisan 1987 tarihinde üniversitesindeki öğretim üyeliği görevinden istifa etmiş, 19 Nisan 1987 tarihinde yapılan MÇP Büyük Kurultay'ında parti yönetimine seçilmiş ve Genel Sekreterlik görevine getirilmiştir.

MÇP ve MHP'nin yönetim kadrolarındaki görevi, günümüze kadar kesintisiz olarak sürmüştür. Çeşitli zamanlarda Genel Sekreterlik, Genel Başkan Yardımcılığı, Merkez Yürütme Kurulu Üyeliği, Merkez Karar Kurulu Üyeliği, Genel Başkan Baş-Danışmanlığı görevlerinde bulunan Dr. Devlet BAHÇELİ, 6 Temmuz 1997 tarihli 5'nci Olağanüstü Kongre sonrasında MHP Genel Başkanı görevini üstlenmiştir.

05 Kasım 2000 ve 12 Ekim 2003 tarihlerindeki MHP Olağan Kongreleri'nde tekrar Genel Başkan seçilmiştir.

57. Hükümet'te Devlet Bakanı ve Başbakan Yardımcılığı görevini yürüttü. İyi düzeyde İngilizce bilen Bahçeli, bekârdır.

----------

